# هتدخل هعورك



## كوك (29 يوليو 2009)

هااااااااي يا احلي منتدي 
بصوا يا جماعه انا جايبالكم النهارده كام جمله كده كل واحده تقولوها بسرعه عشر مراااااااات واللي مش يغلط فيهم يقول 
1- شرشفنا مع شريف وشرشف شريف زي شرشفنا 
2- خشبت الحبس وحبست خمس خشبات وخشب 
3- ذبحوا بقرتنا وذبحوا بقرة بارقبه طلعت مرقة بقرتنا احسن من مرقة بقرة بارقبه 
4- خميس خمش خشم وحبش خمش خشم خميس 
5- خيط حرير علي حيط خليل 
6- بطتكم بطت بطن بطتنا و بطتنا تقدر تبط بطن بطتكم لان بطتكم بطت بطن بطتنا 
7- شفتك شفتني ما شوفتك شفتني 
*8- بطتكم بطت بطن بطتـنا و بطتـنا تقـدر تبط بطن بطتكم لأن بطتكم بطت بطن بطتـنا*
9- عطوني غداي وغطو غداء عطيه 

10- كل اكله اكلها كلها كل يوم كلوقز 

11- اكلت قفص بصل ومصيت قفص قصب 

12- طبخنا في مطبخكم طبختنا 

13- قدر مرقة بقرتنا اكثر من قدر مرقة بقرتكم 

14- خميس الخباز خبز خمس خبزات 

15- مفتاحي مع مفتاح عبد الفتاح ومفتاح عبد الفتاح مع مفتاحي ومفتاحي فتح ومفتاح عبد الفتاح ما فتح 

16- صفحة سبعه صعبه 

17- نادين نادي ندي 

يارب الموضوع يعجبكوا
ومعلش طولت عليكوا 

وعايزه اشوف الردودو ورايكوا بقي
بس اوعوا تدعوا عليا بدل تدعولي هههههههه




 

​


----------



## just member (29 يوليو 2009)

*هههههههه*
*على رأي اللمبى*
*مش ناقصة لبخة فى الكلام يا عم الحاج*
*ههههههههههههههه*
*بصراحة يا كوك انا مافيش واحدة والا غلط فيها*
**​


----------



## KOKOMAN (29 يوليو 2009)

ههههههههههههههه

فكره جميله يا كيرو 

بس صعبه شويه 

ميرررسى ليك 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## monmooon (29 يوليو 2009)

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
جميله اوى 
بس مفيش ولا جمله طلعت معايا صح غير مرة واحده 
ههههههههه
بس جميل اوى 
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## abokaf2020 (29 يوليو 2009)

طيب انت تعرف تقول 
موس استموس نابه وموس مستموسهوش
يا مسطتبتنا لو  كنتي اتمستبطي قول  اتمسطبت ولو كنتي ما اتمسطبتيش قولي ما متسصبطش


----------



## مريم12 (29 يوليو 2009)

*ههههههههههههههههه
تحفة يا كوك 
و الحمد لله عرفت اقول حاجة
نادين نادى ندى
ميرررررررسى يا كوك
و ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## oesi no (30 يوليو 2009)

*عورنى 
انا مستنى اهوه !!!
ههههههههههههههههه 
*​


----------



## marmora jesus (30 يوليو 2009)

*عروستي *


----------



## engy_love_jesus (30 يوليو 2009)

*ايه ده هو انا ناقصة انا ليه دخلت هنا ​*


----------



## *koki* (30 يوليو 2009)

باركولى
مفيش جملة عدت عليا الا لما قولتها غلط


----------



## Coptic MarMar (30 يوليو 2009)

يالهوى...

أنا خرست تقريبا هههههه

ثانكس ياكوك​


----------



## كوك (3 أغسطس 2009)

just member قال:


> *هههههههه*
> 
> *على رأي اللمبى*
> *مش ناقصة لبخة فى الكلام يا عم الحاج*
> ...


 

*هههههههههه*
*تسلم يا باشا*
*ميرسى جدا على مرورك*
_*يسوع يبارك حياتك*_​


----------



## كوك (3 أغسطس 2009)

kokoman قال:


> ههههههههههههههه​
> 
> فكره جميله يا كيرو ​
> بس صعبه شويه ​
> ...


 

*هههههه*
*ميرسى جدا على مرورك*
_*يسوع يبارك حياتك*_​


----------



## كوك (3 أغسطس 2009)

monmooon قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههههههه​
> جميله اوى
> بس مفيش ولا جمله طلعت معايا صح غير مرة واحده
> ههههههههه
> ...


 

*ههههههههههه*
*ميرسى جدا على مرورك*
_*يسوع يبارك حياتك*_​


----------



## كوك (3 أغسطس 2009)

abokaf2020 قال:


> طيب انت تعرف تقول
> موس استموس نابه وموس مستموسهوش
> يا مسطتبتنا لو كنتي اتمستبطي قول اتمسطبت ولو كنتي ما اتمسطبتيش قولي ما متسصبطش


 

*لاء طبعا *
*اسكان مقولتيش وحده انا صح هقولك انا *
*ههههههههههههههه*
*ميرسى جدا على مرورك*
_*يسوع يبارك حياتك*_​


----------



## كوك (3 أغسطس 2009)

مريم12 قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههه​*
> *تحفة يا كوك *
> *و الحمد لله عرفت اقول حاجة*
> *نادين نادى ندى*
> ...


 

*ههههه*
*ميرسى جدا على مرورك*
_*يسوع يبارك حياتك*_​


----------



## كوك (3 أغسطس 2009)

oesi_no قال:


> *عورنى *
> 
> *انا مستنى اهوه !!!*
> *ههههههههههههههههه *​


 

*ههههههه*
*ده احنا حبايب *
*ميرسى جدا على مرورك*
_*يسوع يبارك حياتك*_​


----------



## كوك (3 أغسطس 2009)

marmora jesus قال:


> *عروستي *


 
*هههههههه*
*ميرسى جدا على مرورك*
_*يسوع يبارك حياتك*_​


----------



## كوك (3 أغسطس 2009)

engy_love_jesus قال:


> *ايه ده هو انا ناقصة انا ليه دخلت هنا ​*


 

*ههههههههههههه*
*ميرسى جدا على مرورك*
_*يسوع يبارك حياتك*_​


----------



## كوك (3 أغسطس 2009)

*koki* قال:


> باركولى
> مفيش جملة عدت عليا الا لما قولتها غلط


 

*الف مبروك*
*ههههههههههههه*
*ميرسى جدا على مرورك*
_*يسوع يبارك حياتك*_​


----------



## كوك (3 أغسطس 2009)

marmar_maroo قال:


> يالهوى...​
> 
> أنا خرست تقريبا هههههه​
> 
> ثانكس ياكوك​


 
*بعد الشر *
*ههههههههههههه*
*ميرسى جدا على مرورك*
_*يسوع يبارك حياتك*_​


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (3 أغسطس 2009)

ياجماعا انا عيزة اتعلم النطق من اول وجديد لسانى باظ بس رفت اقول اول وحدة بس


----------



## كوك (4 أغسطس 2009)

هههههههههههه
* ميرسى جدا على مرورك*
*يسوع يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## youhnna (4 أغسطس 2009)

*كوك حلويييييييييين اوى
بس ماتزعلش منى اعرض نفسك على دكتور بدل ماتعض لسانك وتعوررررررررنفسك
اخاف عليك*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (4 أغسطس 2009)

*يالهوووووى
طبعا مش عرفت ولا واحدة
هههههههههههههههههه
حلوة كتييير
ميرسى ليك
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## كوك (6 أغسطس 2009)

youhnna قال:


> *كوك حلويييييييييين اوى*
> *بس ماتزعلش منى اعرض نفسك على دكتور بدل ماتعض لسانك وتعوررررررررنفسك*
> *اخاف عليك*


 

_*تسلم *_
*يا باشا هبقه اروح اجرب*
*بس الحساب عليك*
_*ميرسى جدا على مرورك*_
_*يسوع يبارك حياتك*_​


----------



## +Coptic+ (6 أغسطس 2009)

*حلوة بس انا معرفتش اقول ولا حاجة منهم
ربنا يبارك حياتك*


----------



## كوك (6 أغسطس 2009)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *يالهوووووى​*
> _*طبعا مش عرفت ولا واحدة*_
> _*هههههههههههههههههه*_
> _*حلوة كتييير*_
> ...


 
_*ميرسى جدا على مرورك*_
_*يسوع يبارك حياتك*_​


----------



## youhnna (6 أغسطس 2009)

كوك قال:


> _*تسلم *_
> *يا باشا هبقه اروح اجرب*
> *بس الحساب عليك*
> _*ميرسى جدا على مرورك*_
> _*يسوع يبارك حياتك*_​



*طالما الحساب على
انت كلامك واضح ومفهوم اوى هههههههههه
الغى فكره الدكتور
سلام المسيح معك​*


----------



## كوك (7 أغسطس 2009)

_*ههههههههههه*_

_*اوكى *_
_*انته تئمر*_​


----------



## farou2 (7 أغسطس 2009)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
حلوين بس بصراحه 
انا طلعت بوحده منهم فضيحه وعملوا علي لمه عيد بليز وخد على ضحك بس مش حقول اي وحده ​


----------



## tamav maria (8 أغسطس 2009)

hehehehhehehehehhehe
thank youuuuuuuuuuuu cock
i got them all wrong


----------



## كوك (21 أغسطس 2009)

farou2 قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​
> حلوين بس بصراحه
> 
> انا طلعت بوحده منهم فضيحه وعملوا علي لمه عيد بليز وخد على ضحك بس مش حقول اي وحده ​


_* هههههههه*_

_*ميرسى ليك يا باشا *_

_*تسلم لي مرورك*_
_*ويسوع يباركك*_​


----------



## كوك (21 أغسطس 2009)

netta قال:


> hehehehhehehehehhehe
> thank youuuuuuuuuuuu cock
> i got them all wrong


 
_*Oh Mercy is very professor 
Mercy very password 
Jesus Christ bless your life*_​​


----------

